# Help with 2006 IPC



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm studying for my Alabama Journeyman Plumber License and I'm haveing a problem with finding the "alabama ipc 2006 adoption ordinance" so I can update my copy of the "ipc 2006" as I understand it "Please tell me if I'm wrong" I need it to insert the proper values in:

Section 101.1 
Section 106.6.2 
Section 106.6.3
Section 108.4
Section 108.5
Section 305.6.1
Section 904.1

As shown in the "Sample Ordinance" After searching online for a couple of days I have found the Ordinances for everywhere except Alabama.

Will someone steer me in the right direction ? Any info about the test would also be appreciated.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

I got it figured out "Thanks for the Help Guys"


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I would have replied but I use the IPC adopted for Arkansas.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> I would have replied but I use the IPC adopted for Arkansas.


Thanks for the reply "I just thought that NEW GUYS were not welcome here"


----------

